# How to get service animal certification in California



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Does anyone know the steps to take to get a dog certified as a service animal in California? Also does that mean the dog is allowed in most places?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Where in CA are you? What experience do you have with Service Dogs?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually you do not need to certify a service dog at all to use one. If you have a disability and have a well-trained dog you can use it as your service dog.

A good resource for you is this website:

Home - Assistance Dogs International

They have a public access test that many service dog programs will have their students go through prior to taking the dog home. The test should be on the website. If you select ADI standards it will give you some information on what ADI expects from service dogs and service dog programs. 

If you look under programs you find programs that are certified by ADI (not all are and they don't have to be, but it is recommended). You might be able to find one close to you to get a dog from, or that would be willing to give you a public access test.


----------



## havinfun (Apr 14, 2011)

You may look into either Therapy Dogs International or the Delta Society. Both of these organizations can be found in a state by state basis on their websites.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

havinfun said:


> You may look into either Therapy Dogs International or the Delta Society. Both of these organizations can be found in a state by state basis on their websites.


These two organisations don't get your dog certified as a service dog...!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

havinfun said:


> You may look into either Therapy Dogs International or the Delta Society. Both of these organizations can be found in a state by state basis on their websites.


These group work with therapy dogs, NOT service dogs. They are very different. If your dog is a certified therapy dog, he is still not granted access to public places like restaurants, etc.


----------

